# Connecting DECA to the HR20-100



## veryoldschool

All receiver but the HR20-100, have the DECA connected to SAT #1 and the network jack.
The HR20-100 must be connected one of these ways:


----------



## ICM2000

Great drawings. Any advantage to either installation option?


----------



## veryoldschool

ICM2000 said:


> Great drawings. Any advantage to either installation option?


One doesn't need the bandstop filter. :lol:

Signal/RF wise, they should be the same.


----------



## ICM2000

Thanks!


----------



## TBlazer07

Curious ..... If it can be done as in your option 1 (no BS method  ) why would they even bother with option 2 (BS method  )?


----------



## veryoldschool

TBlazer07 said:


> Curious ..... If it can be done as in your option 1 (no BS method  ) why would they even bother with option 2 (BS method  )?


The DECA signal can be as high as 0 dBm, which isn't what a SAT tuner wants to see while it's looking at SAT levels as low as -54 dBm.

The HR20-100 has been a bit of a problem child. DirecTV couldn't get the DC voltage out the SAT 1 to power the DECA, like they do with all the other receivers.

The work-a-round was to use the DC from SAT 2 to power the DECA.
The splitter was first used to simply "tap in" the DC to the coax from SAT 1 to power the DECA. This configuration has the DECA block the signal from the SAT tuner and still pass the SAT signal.
In some of the test installs they found pixelation with this, so they came out with "plan B" and moved the splitter before the DECA and added the bandstop filter.
Why this would make any difference isn't clear, since signal wise not much has changed.

"The wildcard" that may not be known yet is using the SAT #2 which causes the SAT signal to come in there.
"IF" the internal splitter in the receiver is still passing the SAT signal through the SAT#2 port, "then" the receiver could be the real problem since it can't have two signals combining.
I'm sure not all HR20-100s have this problem, but this is also the first time both SAT inputs are connected to a SWiM, so this might be why it only now would show up.

Those that are having issues with 771s, might want to disconnect the SAT #2 coax, leaving the rest in place and see if the problem goes away.
There isn't any other way to block/stop the SAT signal from entering through the SAT #2 input.
DECAs & bandstop filters will keep the DECA signal out, leaving only the SAT signal as being the problem if it's getting in both inputs and combines internally.


----------



## TBlazer07

So is what you are saying (WRT HR20-100):

"Plan A" (top) MIGHT not work.
It's possible neither plan A or B will work depending on the specific box.
And it's also possible that hooking it up normally (remove sat 2) still might work?



Since I have 3 -100's (and a -700) I guess I'm glad I stuck with ethernet for now.


----------



## veryoldschool

TBlazer07 said:


> So is what you are saying (WRT HR20-100):
> 
> "Plan A" (top) MIGHT not work.
> It's possible neither plan A or B will work depending on the specific box.
> And it's also possible that hooking it up normally (remove sat 2) still might work?
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have 3 -100's (and a -700) I guess I'm glad I stuck with ethernet for now.


Both "A & B" should work. If either doesn't work, then first thing I'd check is removing the SAT #2 connection for troubleshooting.


----------



## Aztec Pilot

yea, I have three problem childs as well! The BS filters are only $3.99, though. I am gonna try drawing one and see if that works for me. Thanks for drawing it out. I was really unclear on how to hook up those-100's. My SWM 16 should be here this week.


----------



## veryoldschool

What I'd do if the wife had all her recordings on a HR20-100 and I didn't want to sleep on the couch.


Try* plan A* with the splitter connected to the SAT inputs & then the DECA.
Next would be* plan B* moving the DECA to SAT #2 and then the splitter, with the bandstop filter on SAT #1.
*Plan C *would be to disconnect the DECA from SAT #2 from the plan B setup and connect a PI to the DECA. This would eliminate any problem of the SAT signal being feed into the 2 SAT inputs. I'd use one of these: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...Supply-(PS18DER0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=
If done of these worked, then a receiver swap and the couch seems to be all that's left.


----------



## jdspencer

Can me confused.  What is so different with the HR20-100 that it requires both sat inputs be connected when using the SWM/DECA installation? A straight SWM is only connected to sat 1.


----------



## veryoldschool

jdspencer said:


> Can me confused.  What is so different with the HR20-100 that it requires both sat inputs be connected when using the SWM/DECA installation? A straight SWM is only connected to sat 1.


As I posted ^^, all receivers but the HR20-100 power the DECA through the SAT #1 port.
The HR20-100 doesn't have DC voltage/power on the SAT #1, when in SWM mode. DirecTV managed to get SAT #2 to have the voltage, so this is why is needs to be used to power the DECA.


----------



## RobertE

FWIW, plan B is the current and the only supported setup by DirecTv.


----------



## jdspencer

veryoldschool said:


> As I posted ^^, all receivers but the HR20-100 power the DECA through the SAT #1 port.
> The HR20-100 doesn't have DC voltage/power on the SAT #1, when in SWM mode. DirecTV managed to get SAT #2 to have the voltage, so this is why is needs to be used to power the DECA.


Thanks. I glossed over that salient point about power requirements to the DECA module.

If I decide to go with DECA, this might be a good reason to swap out the HR20-100 for the HR24.


----------



## veryoldschool

RobertE said:


> FWIW, plan B is the current and the only supported setup by DirecTv.


since A & B are basically the same function, if B works, go for it. There isn't any reason to not follow the supported/preferred method.

Some have had problems with B, but not A.
Anybody with problems with both A & B, might want to try C.
Even you, Robert, if you have problems, might want to try it, or at least pull the SAT #2 coax and see if the receiver gets a good SAT signal/picture. Whether you follow plan C or swap the receiver, of course would be at your discretion.
Finding out the source of this problem would help everyone involved.


----------



## veryoldschool

jdspencer said:


> Thanks. I glossed over that salient point about power requirements to the DECA module.
> 
> If I decide to go with DECA, this might be a good reason to swap out the HR20-100 for the HR24.


"With my luck", if I was counting on this to leverage a 24 swap, I'd have zero issues with the -100.


----------



## jdspencer

veryoldschool said:


> "With my luck", if I was counting on this to leverage a 24 swap, I'd have zero issues with the -100.


Leverage isn't a real concern. I'd just like to reduce the amount of clutter behind the DVR in the equipment cabinet. 
See my related question here.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2456637#post2456637


----------



## veryoldschool

jdspencer said:


> Leverage isn't a real concern. I'd just like to reduce the amount of clutter behind the DVR in the equipment cabinet.
> See my related question here.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2456637#post2456637


I don't see why you couldn't move them a bit farther away from the receiver.
The ethernet cable shouldn't be the issue, other than supplying your own. The coax jumpers off SAT 1 & 2 could simply be longer, or powering the DECA with a PI and use only one coax to SAT #1.


----------



## texasmoose

Just had a sub-contractor of *MASTEC* do an install(it was his 1st) & it's NOT yet working. Here's a pic of the splitter he used & the layout of what he had done.


















All lights on deca module are *GREEN*

I activated my MRV online @ our D* account. The Beta is gone on each of my set-up screens. Under *Status* it says no Networked DVRs found.


----------



## veryoldschool

While that isn't pretty, the way it's connected should work. The splitter being in front of the DECA and having the bandstop filter, should be a non issue.
What isn't working?
The DECA networking or the SAT signals?
If SAT signals, try removing the SAT #2 coax [which will stop the DECA from working] and then see if the SAT signals work.


----------



## texasmoose

*DECA* is NOT working. Do I have to reset both boxes, before it'll sync up? Does it have something to do with the placement of the *PI*? I don't see the placement of the PI in the top 2 pix @ start of this thread.


----------



## veryoldschool

texasmoose said:


> *DECA* is NOT working.


OK, so it has green LEDs right?
Next would be to go into the setup menu and info to see what the status is of the network.
"not connected"/ connected but no internet.
Try "connect now under the network setting, or reset them to default setting and then connect now.
Make sure you're using the right network jack since there are two and only one works.
Let us know what you find.


----------



## veryoldschool

texasmoose said:


> Do I have to reset both boxes, before it'll sync up? Does it have something to do with the placement of the *PI*? I don't see the placement of the PI in the top 2 pix @ start of this thread.


PI doesn't matter.
"a good reset" can always help. :lol:


----------



## RobertE

What does the other HR say?


----------



## CuriousG

FYI, I had the DECA install yesterday. My system is fairly simple, one HR20-100 and one HR22-100. I was the first DECA for the techs that showed up. The meager training (their words) they had received told them to use the band stop filter method to connect a HR20-100. Between me and them, we got through it with only a minimum of pain and everything was working fine after about three hours (new SWM install and the CSR had problems authorizing my account for the "official" MRV).

Today, I dove in to clean up the install in my equipment closet (two DVRs in a remote location). I decided to try the connection method without the band stop filter on the HR20-100 and could not get DECA to work no matter what I tried. Went back to the band stop filter and the DVRs immediately recognized each other in MRV.


----------



## veryoldschool

texasmoose said:


> Just had a sub-contractor of *MASTEC* do an install(it was his 1st) & it's NOT yet working. Here's a pic of the splitter he used & the layout of what he had done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All lights on deca module are *GREEN*
> 
> I activated my MRV online @ our D* account. The Beta is gone on each of my set-up screens. Under *Status* it says no Networked DVRs found.


Follow-on from another thread about this problem:

Without a router, the receiver is using the same IP address as another receiver.

It seems the DECA/SWiM install works fine, but without DECA to router bridging, there is no DHCP to have the network settings controlled.
Each receiver must have a unique IP address!


----------



## Doug Brott

texasmoose said:


> Additionally, under *Network Services*, when it defaults to "ConfigurationType" with Automatic selected & i hit "Connect Now" it says> starting network services>then it goes to "*Unable to Start Network Services"* error code <301>
> 
> <*Multi-Room*
> a) Share Playlist=YES
> b) Status:
> 1. Multi-Room=Authorized
> 2. *No networked DVRs Found*


First off, the two IPs on the DVRs should be different from each other. There is no need to mask those IP #s as they are all automatically assigned as part of the _link local_ block of IP addresses. It's not generally routable on the Internet.

The fact that it's using link local suggests to me that you do not have a broadband DECA set up. Did you request this or did the installer neglect to do this for you? With your current setup, your DVRs should be able to see each other, but they will NOT be able to see the Internet.

Did the installer possibly connect one of your HR20-100s to DECA via port #1 and to your router via port #2? If so, this is WRONG and may in fact by why things are not working for you.


----------



## vetrev

I believe your problem is the splitter. The DECA certified splitters (with the green label) work down to 2 Mhz, not 5. It is my understanding that the DECA needs to use that low frequency to function properly.


----------



## veryoldschool

vetrev said:


> I believe your problem is the splitter. The DECA certified splitters (with the green label) work down to 2 Mhz, not 5. It is my understanding that the DECA needs to use that low frequency to function properly.


SWiM, not DECA "would be" what was affected by using this splitter, if it was the problem, which it isn't.
DECA using 500-600 MHz
While a splitter only rated to 5 MHz, isn't always the best choice, it also doesn't mean it won't work at 2.3 MHz. With a rated range of 5-2600 MHz, "3 MHz" below this is going to work as well as it does at 5 MHz. This only means it wasn't tested down that far.

Now as to "this problem":
This was a network problem, not a DECA problem.
The installer didn't install a DECA to router bridge, so DCHP couldn't setup the networking IP, subnet, gateway, DNS.
The HR20-100 works fine straight off the router, also connects fine to the DECA, "but" the HR20-100 & the HR24 hadn't found each other.
While waiting for the installer to return and install a DECA to router bridge today, the HR20-100 is connect straight to the router and the DECA from the HR20-100 is being used to bridge to the router so the HR-24 also sees the router.
This has MRV working.
Once another DECA gets installed, the HR20 will move over to the DECA network.


----------



## RobertE

The HR2-100 must be connected to a router for MRV with DECA to work. This is a known issue. Here's a snippet from the tech bulletin that went out on 5/12/10. If anyones tech is having issues, have them or their supervisors refer to the 5/12/10 tech bulletin and the known issues page for the HD DVRs.

The information is out there, they just have to read it.


----------



## afulkerson

RobertE said:


> The HR2-100 must be connected to a router for MRV with DECA to work. This is a known issue. Here's a snippet from the tech bulletin that went out on 5/12/10. If anyones tech is having issues, have them or their supervisors refer to the 5/12/10 tech bulletin and the known issues page for the HD DVRs.
> 
> The information is out there, they just have to read it.


I have a HR20-100 working with mrv and there is no connection back to the router. I have two HR24-500's and one h24-100 and one HR20-100 and they all work with MRV and DECA.

I do want the network connection for VOD and apps and they are supposed to be here this morning to install a DECA and PI and hook it up to my newwork.


----------



## veryoldschool

afulkerson said:


> I have a HR20-100 working with mrv and there is no connection back to the router. I have two HR24-500's and one h24-100 and one HR20-100 and they all work with MRV and DECA.
> 
> I do want the network connection for VOD and apps and they are supposed to be here this morning to install a DECA and PI and hook it up to my newwork.


"I'd say" you got lucky with your HR20-100.
Maybe not all have this problem, but it may be "many" do.

Part of the DECA install is to install the DECA to router bridge.


----------



## RobertE

veryoldschool said:


> "I'd say" you got lucky with your HR20-100.
> Maybe not all have this problem, but it may be "many" do.
> 
> Part of the DECA install is to install the DECA to router bridge.


If it's ordered.

I have a feeling many CSRs are not asking the customer if they have broadband internet and/or the customer is not asking/saying they have broadband internet.

Thus, work orders being 1 short on the DECA count.


----------



## veryoldschool

RobertE said:


> If it's ordered.
> 
> I have a feeling many CSRs are not asking the customer if they have broadband internet and/or the customer is not asking/saying they have broadband internet.
> 
> Thus, work orders being 1 short on the DECA count.


"And one PI short".


----------



## Doug Brott

afulkerson said:


> I have a HR20-100 working with mrv and there is no connection back to the router. I have two HR24-500's and one h24-100 and one HR20-100 and they all work with MRV and DECA.
> 
> I do want the network connection for VOD and apps and they are supposed to be here this morning to install a DECA and PI and hook it up to my newwork.


Are you using Automatic setup or static setup for your IPs? I'm guessing that the problem is either that automatic doesn't work at all ** OR ** that the HR20-100s are always returning the same link local IP address meaning that folks with a single HR20-100 may work just fine, but folks with multiple HR20-100s are broken.

A workaround may simply be to use static IPs when an HR20-100 is part of the system.

Boy, the HundredNation just isn't what it used to be.


----------



## afulkerson

Doug Brott said:


> Are you using Automatic setup or static setup for your IPs? I'm guessing that the problem is either that automatic doesn't work at all ** OR ** that the HR20-100s are always returning the same link local IP address meaning that folks with a single HR20-100 may work just fine, but folks with multiple HR20-100s are broken.
> 
> A workaround may simply be to use static IPs when an HR20-100 is part of the system.
> 
> Boy, the HundredNation just isn't what it used to be.


I am using automatic setup.

The tech got here this afternoon and we installed the deca and pi and all the systems came up and ran on the internet. The tech was here less than 30 mins.

I expected that I would get the router bridge installed with the DECA install but the orignal installer said he did not have another DECA and PI and would not install if he did because it was not on the orignal work order. I guess the csr did not put that in the order.


----------



## vetrev

RobertE said:


> FWIW, plan B is the current and the only supported setup by DirecTv.


I used Plan B on my HR20-100 and it worked perfectly. One thing we did find out, however, was to make sure the power pass is on the correct side, the DECA side. Perhaps that should be highlighted in red or something.


----------



## veryoldschool

vetrev said:


> I used Plan B on my HR20-100 and it worked perfectly. One thing we did find out, however, was to make sure the power pass is on the correct side, the DECA side. Perhaps that should be highlighted in red or something.


If you used "plan B", the power passing side makes NO difference because there is NO DC. The DECA is getting the power straight from the SAT #2 input.


----------



## kpkingdon

I am working with a DirecTV Installer right now and can agree that the whole issue of connecting to the router with the additonal "broadband DECA" is not clear to CSRs or in the video training that installers are receiving. The installation instructions that the tech received in yesterday's training implies that the additional DECA is not reuired for MRV, only for MEDIASHARE and On DEMAND. I will soon know as he is nearing completion of inserting the DECA adapters (with Band Stop and Splitter on 4 HR20s) on the DVRs. While he has plenty of DECAs and one DECA power supply with him, he lacks any diagram or knowledge how the "Broadband DECA" that hooks to the router via standard ethernet cablethen connects to the system. I.E. which coax connector should connect (presumably) back to the SWM and which connects to the power supply? Does anybody have that diagram? There is an obvious logical answer but logic and power supplies do not always mix properly.


----------



## veryoldschool

kpkingdon said:


> I am working with a DirecTV Installer right now and can agree that the whole issue of connecting to the router with the additonal "broadband DECA" is not clear to CSRs or in the video training that installers are receiving. The installation instructions that the tech received in yesterday's training implies that the additional DECA is not reuired for MRV, only for MEDIASHARE and On DEMAND. I will soon know as he is nearing completion of inserting the DECA adapters (with Band Stop and Splitter on 4 HR20s) on the DVRs. While he has plenty of DECAs and one DECA power supply with him, he lacks any diagram or knowledge how the "Broadband DECA" that hooks to the router via standard ethernet cablethen connects to the system. I.E. which coax connector should connect (presumably) back to the SWM and which connects to the power supply? Does anybody have that diagram? There is an obvious logical answer but logic and power supplies do not always mix properly.


The DECA to broadband should be fairly easy:
Connect the white pigtail to a 18 or 21 volt PI. Connect the other end to a splitter/coax feed. Connect the ethernet cable to your router.
The need for this is more important with HR20-100 because of the DHCP that the router does for all the network settings on the receivers.


----------



## kpkingdon

Installer has bandstop filter in front of the swm, then swm to splitter. Is that the splitter the additional DECA is connected to? Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

kpkingdon said:


> Installer has bandstop filter in front of the swm, then swm to splitter. Is that the splitter the additional DECA is connected to? Thanks!


SWiM->bandstop-->splitter---> DECA & receiver DECA


----------



## GordonT

I have 2 HR20-100's and an H24. The installers have not been able to get both HR20's doing mRV at the same time. It *seems* that the first one that comes in can do MRV (i.e. be seen by the H24) but when they try to connect the 2nd HR20, it can't be seen by the H24 or the other HR20.

They have tried both variations of the "trick" to connect to both Sat 1 and Sat 2 (with and without the BSF's). They have also tried substituting a green splitter (SWM splitter) for the regular splitter.

There is also some weirdness with the second HR20 showing up twice in my router's active DHCP list. The "duplicate" entry has the same MAC address but with 1 added to it:
MAC IP address
00:18:9B:F0:25:10 192.168.1.103 
00:18:9B:F0:25:11 192.168.1.107

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## veryoldschool

GordonT said:


> I have 2 HR20-100's and an H24. The installers have not been able to get both HR20's doing mRV at the same time. It *seems* that the first one that comes in can do MRV (i.e. be seen by the H24) but when they try to connect the 2nd HR20, it can't be seen by the H24 or the other HR20.
> 
> They have tried both variations of the "trick" to connect to both Sat 1 and Sat 2 (with and without the BSF's). They have also tried substituting a green splitter (SWM splitter) for the regular splitter.
> 
> There is also some weirdness with the second HR20 showing up twice in my router's active DHCP list. The "duplicate" entry has the same MAC address but with 1 added to it:
> MAC IP address
> 00:18:9B:F0:25:10 192.168.1.103
> 00:18:9B:F0:25:11 192.168.1.107
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?


Try resetting your router.
Then have each HR20 reset to default network settings and see how they come up after you "connect now".


----------



## GordonT

veryoldschool said:


> Try resetting your router.
> Then have each HR20 reset to default network settings and see how they come up after you "connect now".


I reset the router, but by that point the 2 techs and their supervisor (that's right, I had 3 Directv trucks parked in front of my house for at at least 2 hours) had decided to give up on getting both of my Hr20-100's MRV'ing at the same time. They called their experts to ask essentially the same question I asked in this thread and did not get any helpful advice.

At that point, they asked me if I wanted to swap one of my HR20's for an HR24. Since I have only had one of them for 2 months or so (replaced my dead HR10) and it didn't have a great deal of recordings on it yet, the decision was a no-brainer. They installed the HR24 and as soon as it came up, it joined the other HR20 and the H24 they had installed to replace my H20 in one big happy MRV family.

One other thing that I found out after the fact, and I don't know if it's relevant. Originally, they had the PI for the SWM hooked up between the SWM and the DECA for the HR20 in my family room. They ended up moving it into the guest bedroom on the coax that goes to a D12 receiver. The way I discovered this is sort of sad and funny at the same time. About an hour after everything was working I started getting "searching for satellite' on all 4 receivers. I called D*, who called the installers, who called me.The guy asked me if I had turned any light switches off after I left, and after I said "What?", he told me that they had moved the PI because they thought it might be causing a problem where it was (adjacent to the DECA in the family room). Unfortunately, one of the installers unplugged the floor lamp in the guest bedroom and plugged the PI power cord into that outlet. Well that outlet is controlled by a wall switch! So when I turned off the wall switch, the PI lost power which resulted in the 771's. Once the PI was plugged into a more permanent source of power, everything came back online immediately.

I don't think them moving the PI had anything to do with the problem getting fixed, but I could be wrong (couldn't get a good chronology from them). The fact that I got an HR24 out of it sort of tempered my curiosity a bit :hurah:

But I'm still curious enough to see if there are any other reports of 
HR20-100's not being able to co-exist in an MRV/DECA cloud.


----------



## gpauljr

Had MRV installation Wednesday. Existing 5 DVR's and 2 receivers. Mixed types. One HR 20-700 started " searching for signal" and they couldn't get the two HR 20-100's to work. Came back yesterday and replaced the failing HR 20-700 and two HR 20-100's with HR 24-500's. I also added a new DVR and they supplied an HR 24-500. Everything works well. Sure wish you could transfer external drives. Would make sense if you could transfer them within your own system.


----------



## jagrim

Have installers here now so I need a quick response

In hooking up an HR20-100 to DECA and broadband, what is the recommended hook up?


----------



## veryoldschool

jagrim said:


> Have installers here now so I need a quick response
> 
> In hooking up an HR20-100 to DECA and broadband, what is the recommended hook up?


The bottom image in Post #1.


----------



## Smuuth

jagrim said:


> Have installers here now so I need a quick response
> 
> In hooking up an HR20-100 to DECA and broadband, what is the recommended hook up?


See the diagrams in the first post of this thread. The DIRECTV preferred method is the lower drawing.


----------



## jagrim

Smuuth said:


> See the diagrams in the first post of this thread. The DIRECTV preferred method is the lower drawing.


But that only shows how to hook up to the DECA cloud. How do you make the connection to the router?


----------



## Smuuth

jagrim said:


> But that only shows how to hook up to the DECA cloud. How do you make the connection to the router?


See instructions by VOS in post # 40 of this thread.

You use a separate DECA with its own PI for connecting your entire DECA cloud to the internet.


----------



## jagrim

What do you attach to the splitter?


----------



## veryoldschool

jagrim said:


> What do you attach to the splitter?


post 2 or 3 from here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308


----------



## jagrim

doesn't show any pictures


----------



## veryoldschool

jagrim said:


> doesn't show any pictures












or with this PI:


----------



## afulkerson

jagrim said:


> doesn't show any pictures


Scroll down in the link and there are pictures, at least for me there is.


----------



## Mark_M

veryoldschool said:


> All receiver but the HR20-100, have the DECA connected to SAT #1 and the network jack.


I was simply wanting MRV turned back on from the beta period when I called D*, but was told I'd have to have the DECA Whole House Upgrade. From reading the other threads I know I could still get the unsupported version, but finally agreed to have D* do the upgrade because they offered to swap out my HR10-250 for a newer model which I have been wanting to do for awhile anyway.

Thanks for the drawings. I am not that familiar with DECA & SWM. I asked D* if I needed to get Ethernet to each of the three receivers myself and was told that the DECA would have a connection back to my router. How does that look? - is it one coax with adapter to the router to run the network to all three receivers or is it something else? Is there a drawing of the big picture somewhere I could look at? My install is next Friday, so I am trying to understand how much work the installer has to do to make all of this work.


----------



## veryoldschool

Mark_M said:


> I was simply wanting MRV turned back on from the beta period when I called D*, but was told I'd have to have the DECA Whole House Upgrade. From reading the other threads I know I could still get the unsupported version, but finally agreed to have D* do the upgrade because they offered to swap out my HR10-250 for a newer model which I have been wanting to do for awhile anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the drawings. I am not that familiar with DECA & SWM. I asked D* if I needed to get Ethernet to each of the three receivers myself and was told that the DECA would have a connection back to my router. How does that look? - is it one coax with adapter to the router to run the network to all three receivers or is it something else? Is there a drawing of the big picture somewhere I could look at? My install is next Friday, so I am trying to understand how much work the installer has to do to make all of this work.


Maybe this will help


----------



## Mark_M

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe this will help


Thanks - that helps.

Another question. I have the older dish (sidecar - not slimline). Does this dish or LNBs get replaced for SWiM?


----------



## veryoldschool

Mark_M said:


> Thanks - that helps.
> 
> Another question. I have the older dish (sidecar - not slimline). Does this dish or LNBs get replaced for SWiM?


Dish because the AT-9 is normally replace with any service call.


----------



## HoTat2

Don't you think a note should be posted though for the hookup diagrams on page 1 that if "Plan-B" (the official DirecTV method) is used the splitter need not have a power-pass on one leg? 

Or a least I don't see any reason for it.


----------



## veryoldschool

HoTat2 said:


> Don't you think a note should be posted though for the hookup diagrams on page 1 that if "Plan-B" (the official DirecTV method) the splitter need not have a power-pass on one leg?
> 
> Or a least I don't see any reason for it.


There isn't a need for it, but that would be the most common splitter the installer would have.


----------



## RobertE

Post 1 updated to reflect that the R22 does not meet the requirements of HD receivers for the WHDVRS. Also moved the HR20-100 onto its own line.


----------



## veryoldschool

RobertE said:


> Post 1 updated to reflect that the R22 does not meet the requirements of HD receivers for the WHDVRS. Also moved the HR20-100 onto its own line.


Of this thread:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175094


----------



## kevin o

Can anyone tell me exactly what splitter I need? Do you think I can get one locally or will I need to order online.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## veryoldschool

kevin o said:


> Can anyone tell me exactly what splitter I need? Do you think I can get one locally or will I need to order online.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin


http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...itter-(2-2150-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=


----------



## R8ders2K

Well, FWIW, the *Skywalker* splitters from SolidSignal also work for my SWM8, HR20, HR23, and 3 H20s and my hardwired Ethernet network.


----------



## matt

veryoldschool said:


>


Can I just do this and plug it into an HR20-100 ethernet port instead of a router for hooking the HR20 into the cloud?

The BSF, splitter, and shipping is almost $20 from solid signal and I can get another PI for less than 10.


----------



## veryoldschool

matt1124 said:


> Can I just do this and plug it into an HR20-100 ethernet port instead of a router for hooking the HR20 into the cloud?
> 
> The BSF, splitter, and shipping is almost $20 from solid signal and I can get another PI for less than 10.


Not really, because without the DECA filtering out its signal the SAT input is going to be hit with the high level signal, which is why the bandstop filter is needed/used.
If you can't get or don't want to get the filter, you could try the "plan A" where the splitter is between the DECA and the HR20-100. While this isn't "now" the recommended way, it was before and the DECA stops the signal like the filter does.

Looking at the photo [again] "I guess" you could remove the termination on the PI and connect a cable from that connector to the SAT #1 of the HR20-100.


----------



## matt

Sorry, I have extra runs back to the SWS-8, forgot to mention that. This would have a separate run as well as the HR20 having a separate run. It would be just like the internet bridge setup.


----------



## matt

Wait, I think I get it now! It is not the particular DECA adapter attached to it, it is the DECA signals in the whole system that make the HR20 have problems?


----------



## veryoldschool

matt1124 said:


> Wait, I think I get it now! It is not the particular DECA adapter attached to it, it is the DECA signals in the whole system that make the HR20 have problems?


Well sort of. All receivers on the SWiM, need to have the DECA Signal blocked from them. This is done either by a DECA or the filter.


----------



## matt

Ah so looks like I will just get the BSF and splitter then. I called D* and I can't get them, but solid signal has them so I will just order from there. Thanks!

Why is this anyway? Was the HR20-100 the earliest model and just created too long ago to expect something like we have today?


----------



## Davenlr

The HR20-700 was first, and it works just fine. Im guessing the -100 manufacturer took a short cut that no one caught until years later when they tried to use it, and found it wasnt working they way it should have.


----------



## veryoldschool

Davenlr said:


> Im guessing the -100 manufacturer took a short cut that no one caught until years later when they tried to use it, and found it wasnt working they way it should have.


Not sure I'd agree. 
Whatever they used/designed for the input switching for SWiM, wasn't able to have the software control sending DC out SAT #1 in SWiM mode, like the other receivers. Not sure they even thought they needed to do this when it was designed.


----------



## badgerdave

Thanks so much for this. I had DTV do the official upgrade yesterday and the only box not really working with MRV is the HR20-100--the other three DVRs are fine. After I rebooted last night I saw the other DVRs and then as I'm trying to play something, they disapeared and I'm back to just what's on the host DVR. I'm going to check the techs work tonight with the drawings to see if I can avoid the swap. I used my credit for an HR24 so I just might have to spend the $200 for another one--it's darn nice.

On another note, the techs (or CSR) seemed unaware that I might be able to use some of my older equipment with a legacy port on the SWiM 16 so they replaced two additional boxes w/o charging me for them--and one was a H24 so no complaints on my end.


----------



## eweiner1

I'm not sure if this has been explored, as it deals with ethernet (only) connectivity to Directv receivers, but I had moved about a year ago and wasn't able to get service reconnected, too many trees blocking the sky. I went with (gasp) Cablevision and had nothing but problems. Needless to say, the cable techs said that a lot of the problems were with existing cable in the premises and suggested that I home-run all cable (RJ-6u?) to a central point. While I was doing that I also ran ethernet wire to a different central point. (More on the ethernet wire later).

Needless to say, the home-runs didn't do anything to improve the cable reception. About 75 feet away was a satellite dish array. Directv was able to place a dish there, and used a SWiM system to get the signal back to my apartment.

Well it turns out that I got lucky in also running ethernet to all drops where I wanted cable outlets. I have four H21-200 receivers, one HR20-700 DVR and one HR21-700, all networked using the ethernet wiring. I am not using DECA connectivity and the system operates real well. As other posters pointed out, there is a 1-2 second lag when accessing recordings from other DVR's but that's something that I can live with. Hopefully the system will continue to operate without have to go to DECA.

IMHO Directv scored a homerun. I hope this is the "new" Directv given some of the "growing pains" that I've experienced over the last several years.


----------



## bearmur

Does the HR20-700 need to be split to both inputs like the HR20-100 or does the internal splitter work?


----------



## hasan

bearmur said:


> Does the HR20-700 need to be split to both inputs like the HR20-100 or does the internal splitter work?


HR20-700 is garden variety, vanilla install with a DECA unit. No special considerations are required.


----------



## veryoldschool

bearmur said:


> Does the HR20-700 need to be split to both inputs like the HR20-100 or does the internal splitter work?





hasan said:


> HR20-700 is garden variety, vanilla install with a DECA unit. No special considerations are required.


Or to say it another way [like the title of this thread] *ONLY* the HR20-100 needs this.


----------



## codespy

RobertE said:


> The HR2-100 must be connected to a router for MRV with DECA to work. This is a known issue. Here's a snippet from the tech bulletin that went out on 5/12/10. If anyones tech is having issues, have them or their supervisors refer to the 5/12/10 tech bulletin and the known issues page for the HD DVRs.
> 
> The information is out there, they just have to read it.


My wife told me to get WHDVR....I mentioned the issue to tech support with the HR20-100 which I have two of and need suggested band-stop filters.....He said he has no documentation of issues with the receiver what so ever.

I have a bad feeling about this install scheduled for Friday.

And you are right- they did not mention anything about internet connection kit.


----------



## Mark_M

veryoldschool said:


> All receiver but the HR20-100, have the DECA connected to SAT #1 and the network jack.
> The HR20-100 must be connected one of these ways:


I had the Whole Home DVR Service installed yesterday. The tech did a good job, but wasn't familiar with the special wiring needed on the HR20-100.

He said he didn't have the SWM splitter shown in your drawing and called someone for tech support. They told him to use the best splitter he had on the truck for the split before the DECA and the band stop filter.

The splitter he used looks pretty generic and is marked 5 to 1000 MHz with no indication if one side passes DC or not. Everything seems to be working as expected. Should I leave well enough alone or should I go buy another splitter?

If I need to buy one - is this the one I should get? 
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=SPLIT2MRV&d=DIRECTV-SWS2-Satellite-2Way-Wide-Band-MRV-Compatible-Splitter-(2-2150-MHz)&c=Satellite%20Splitters&sku=874409002404


----------



## veryoldschool

Mark_M said:


> I had the Whole Home DVR Service installed yesterday. The tech did a good job, but wasn't familiar with the special wiring needed on the HR20-100.
> 
> He said he didn't have the SWM splitter shown in your drawing and called someone for tech support. They told him to use the best splitter he had on the truck for the split before the DECA and the band stop filter.
> 
> The splitter he used looks pretty generic and is marked 5 to 1000 MHz with no indication if one side passes DC or not. Everything seems to be working as expected. Should I leave well enough alone or should I go buy another splitter?
> 
> If I need to buy one - is this the one I should get?
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=SPLIT2MRV&d=DIRECTV-SWS2-Satellite-2Way-Wide-Band-MRV-Compatible-Splitter-(2-2150-MHz)&c=Satellite%20Splitters&sku=874409002404


In the setup you posted, DC passing isn't an issue, "BUT" a splitter that is only rated to 1000 MHz is bad, since the SAT signals run to 1800 MHz on the SWiM.
You say you don't have a problem, but "something" isn't right and it may show up later if this receiver needs to use one of the higher SWiM channels.
I would swap it out for the one you linked to.


----------



## water1

I visited my daughter last week after their MRV install. The installer had connected their HR20-100 in the standard fashion and it wasn't working. I did not have a 1X2 splitter so I connected the second coax from the 8 port splitter to Sat 1 input using a BSF. It seems to work now.


----------



## veryoldschool

water1 said:


> I visited my daughter last week after their MRV install. The installer had connected their HR20-100 in the standard fashion and it wasn't working. I did not have a 1X2 splitter so I connected the second coax from the 8 port splitter to Sat 1 input using a BSF. It seems to work now.


So basically you mimicked the right setup by using the "main" splitter and another coax drop.


----------



## GordonT

I have the MRV/DECA setup, and one of my DVR's is an HR20-100. It has been working fine since I had the DECA install back in early June.

The other day, a message popped up on the TV connected to the HR20; I can't remember the exact wording, but it was to the effect that my HR20 had lost its Internet connection and that it was attempting to connect using a wireless network adapter. The attempt failed, and I looked at the DECA and noticed that the power light was yellow. After a minute or 2, it turned green again.

I found the attempt to use the wireless adapter to be very strange, for the following reasons:

Prior to getting DECA installed, I had the HR20 connected to my router using a Linksys wireless adapter (can't remember the model # right now). The DECA installation made the wireless connection unnecessary, so I had disconnected it from the Ethernet port on the HR20 prior to the install. But the wireless adapter was still in the same cabinet as my Home Theatre equipment, because I have some other equipment (Blu-ray DVD and Yamaha AV receiver) connected to the Internet using the wireless adapter and a bridge. But I can't imagine how the HR20 could know that the wireless adapter was nearby and try to use it to connect to the Internet/router.

Can someone please explain this?

P.S. Although it has only happened once, is there a chance that the DECA adapter could have a problem, or is it more likely that there is a loose connection between it and the ethernet port that caused it to lose power?


----------



## veryoldschool

I don't think you can make much of a "one time" thing.
The wireless message may be a leftover from having used it before.
Should you need to reset network defaults, it will ask you what type of network you have and with the external DECA, you select "wired".
I once had a DECA not work after a reboot and download of firmware. Checking the DECA showed it had no power. Rebooting the DVR brought it back on line. Since this time, it hasn't happened again.
All coax should have "snug" connections. DECA does seem to be a bit more susceptible to errors from loose connectors, than the SAT feed, though all RF cables work best "snug".


----------



## TITAN_53

I am about to convert from ethernet to DECA and just want to make sure that this splitter will work ok for connecting the HR20-100 to the DECA. If so, will it matter which cable I connect to the power passing port?


----------



## kanderna

Just completed my movers connection install today with DECA/Internet Connection Kit. I wasn't home, so the wife had to let him in so he could do his thing. He finished and was on his way.

When I got home I quickly realized that none of my receivers could see each other, then further noticed he didn't do anything special for the DECA units connected to my two -100s, and lights were dark on both. Great. :nono2:

He also didn't install anything at the router location (double great). But I feel this may be because I have one line to the office carrying the broadband to the cable modem... connected to the router... connected to the desktop PC and other non-wireless enabled devices. I'm sure I've read that I can't diplex DECA like I did my SWM setup, correct? BUT... you'd think he would've told my wife things weren't going to work!

So first, I assume if I don't want to buy my own equipment or whatever, that I'm going to need to call them back to take care of the first issue? I do have a PI from my SWM setup if that helps me in any way...

Second, do I have any options to remedy my setup for the second issue?


----------



## veryoldschool

kanderna said:


> Just completed my movers connection install today with DECA/Internet Connection Kit. I wasn't home, so the wife had to let him in so he could do his thing. He finished and was on his way.
> 
> When I got home I quickly realized that none of my receivers could see each other, then further noticed he didn't do anything special for the DECA units connected to my two -100s, and lights were dark on both. Great. :nono2:
> 
> He also didn't install anything at the router location (double great). But I feel this may be because I have one line to the office carrying the broadband to the cable modem... connected to the router... connected to the desktop PC and other non-wireless enabled devices. I'm sure I've read that I can't diplex DECA like I did my SWM setup, correct? BUT... you'd think he would've told my wife things weren't going to work!
> 
> So first, I assume if I don't want to buy my own equipment or whatever, that I'm going to need to call them back to take care of the first issue? I do have a PI from my SWM setup if that helps me in any way...
> 
> Second, do I have any options to remedy my setup for the second issue?


You need him back out to resolve the HR20-100 DECA issues and you're correct, NO diplexing of internet/OTA/DECA, as they're all in the same band.
You'll need to add another coax run "I think" [or move the cable modem closer so you can use that coax for DirecTV].


----------



## kanderna

veryoldschool said:


> You need him back out to resolve the HR20-100 DECA issues and you're correct, NO diplexing of internet/OTA/DECA, as they're all in the same band.
> You'll need to add another coax run "I think" [or move the cable modem closer so you can use that coax for DirecTV].


Ugh... Kinda what I figured. I do have a couple wireless bridges that I could use for the PC and such... there are just some things I prefer to be hardwired... oh well.

And did I see that the router connection is required for MRV to even work in this setup or am I making that up?


----------



## veryoldschool

kanderna said:


> And did I see that the router connection is required for MRV to even work in this setup or am I making that up?


It is needed for internet access and media sharing to & from PCs, but it's not mandatory. The receivers will handle their own IPs and you can have MRV without a router connection.


----------



## kanderna

Got D* back out today and they fixed things up. Odd part is that they installed the band stop filter on the -700s as well. Works fine and in theory shouldn't be an issue at all, but should I take it off?


----------



## veryoldschool

kanderna said:


> Got D* back out today and they fixed things up. Odd part is that they installed the band stop filter on the -700s as well. Works fine and in theory shouldn't be an issue at all, but should I take it off?


If this -700 has a DECA connected, then the bandstop is useless, as the DECA is doing what the bandstop is.


----------



## Raiderguy8

The installer was here yesterday installing the components necessary to enable MRV. I have an HR20-100 and the installer said that MRV was not possible on it. This was his first attempt at an install and said that was what they told him in his training. I quickly pulled up this thread and a couple of others and convinced him that he had been told something that wasn't correct. I figured he would fight with me and tell me that I shouldn't believe what I read on a message board, but he said that he would check on it. It actually came up right away on the HR20-100 but the HR20-700 couldn't get the DECA to light up. He had to call in his supervisor and still took them a while to finally get the other DVR's to see it and vice versa. In all he was here over 4 hours.


----------



## kanderna

Way off topic, but the worst part of my latest install experience??? 

Had my SWM8 and PI in a box in one of the rooms that got installed... they disappeared. Nice.


----------



## matt

kanderna said:



> Way off topic, but the worst part of my latest install experience???
> 
> Had my SWM8 and PI in a box in one of the rooms that got installed... they disappeared. Nice.


That's a call to the tech's supervisor IMO.


----------



## ladannen

Had a MRV install today. The tech easily setup the two HR22s but spent two hours trying to connect the HR20 before giving up.
I showed him some diagrams from this site and he finally got it working.
This seems like overkill but it works!


----------



## veryoldschool

ladannen said:


> Had a MRV install today. The tech easily setup the two HR22s but spent two hours trying to connect the HR20 before giving up.
> I showed him some diagrams from this site and he finally got it working.
> This seems like overkill but it works!


Looks to me like the filter is on the wrong SAT port.


----------



## ladannen

veryoldschool said:


> Looks to me like the filter is on the wrong SAT port.


OK I'll switch it. It does work fine that way, my wife is watching Biggest Loser right now on the HR20 that recorded on the HR22. I had to talk her into getting the MRV but she is a happy customer!


----------



## bc3tech

hey all. Reviving an old thread I know but I didn't want to start a new one just to ask yet another "does this sound right for my MRV setup?" question 

I've got an HR20-700 on my system, along w/ an HR22-100. Today they are both networked (together and to Internet) via powerplug adapters. During the MRV beta, as some of you probably know, this is less than ideal. While my 22 sees the DVR contents of the 20, it's flakey at best, and rarely playable. The 20, conversely, can't see the 22 at all.

Anyway when I read about the "new" MRV and DECA, after I saw the option in my Setup and that I couldn't turn it on (I was part of public beta) I became more curious.

Since then I've used what I've found here on DBSTalk (great stuff btw) to purchase the following components

3 DECAs
1 DECA Power Inserter
1 2-way Zinwell splitter

My hope here is to:
1) Connect the 22 to a DECA
2) Connect the 20 to a DECA w/ splitter, as shown in first picture here
3) Connect my home router to a DECA w/ PI

and see that DVRs can share, and can also continue their VOD/App access

Does this sound kosher to everybody? I had a SWiM installed earlier this year and have been working well off that. I kept seeing something about some sort of Filter for the SWiM needed for MRV, so that's the only part that worries me.

Thanks for any/all replies!


----------



## veryoldschool

bc3tech said:


> hey all. Reviving an old thread I know but I didn't want to start a new one just to ask yet another "does this sound right for my MRV setup?" question
> 
> I've got an HR20-700 on my system, along w/ an HR22-100. Today they are both networked (together and to Internet) via powerplug adapters. During the MRV beta, as some of you probably know, this is less than ideal. While my 22 sees the DVR contents of the 20, it's flakey at best, and rarely playable. The 20, conversely, can't see the 22 at all.
> 
> Anyway when I read about the "new" MRV and DECA, after I saw the option in my Setup and that I couldn't turn it on (I was part of public beta) I became more curious.
> 
> Since then I've used what I've found here on DBSTalk (great stuff btw) to purchase the following components
> 
> 3 DECAs
> 1 DECA Power Inserter
> 1 2-way Zinwell splitter
> 
> My hope here is to:
> 1) Connect the 22 to a DECA
> 2) Connect the 20 to a DECA w/ splitter, as shown in first picture here
> 3) Connect my home router to a DECA w/ PI
> 
> and see that DVRs can share, and can also continue their VOD/App access
> 
> Does this sound kosher to everybody? I had a SWiM installed earlier this year and have been working well off that. I kept seeing something about some sort of Filter for the SWiM needed for MRV, so that's the only part that worries me.
> 
> Thanks for any/all replies!


Generally sounds like you've got it. The bandstop filter should be used to block the DECA signal from going to the SWiM, BUT you've got a HR20-700 and not the -100, so you shouldn't connected it like the drawings here, since this is ONLY for the HR20-100!


----------



## bc3tech

veryoldschool said:


> Generally sounds like you've got it. The bandstop filter should be used to block the DECA signal from going to the SWiM, BUT you've got a HR20-700 and not the -100, so you shouldn't connected it like the drawings here, since this is ONLY for the HR20-100!


is this to say the -700s don't have the low-power issue the -100s do? i never'd have thought that 700vs100 would have made the diff so i focused on the fact that it is an HR20, no the particular suffix


----------



## veryoldschool

bc3tech said:


> is this to say the -700s don't have the low-power issue the -100s do? i never'd have thought that 700vs100 would have made the diff so i focused on the fact that it is an HR20, no the particular suffix


I think you've missed the whole idea here.
The HR20-100 can't supply the DC for the DECA that the other receivers can from the #1 SAT input. Because of this, they have to be configured differently, which is what this thread is about.


----------



## bc3tech

veryoldschool said:


> I think you've missed the whole idea here.
> The HR20-100 can't supply the DC for the DECA that the other receivers can from the #1 SAT input. Because of this, they have to be configured differently, which is what this thread is about.


nope i get that, wholly. my thinking was that the 20-100 and 20-700 differed only in capacity, like the suffix usually (?) means in the other models, and hence the same voltage issues would happen on the 700. if i'm wrong, and the 700 *does* supply enough, sweet! i just don't need the splitter or BSF. bonus


----------



## ndole

bc3tech said:


> is this to say the -700s don't have the low-power issue the -100s do? i never'd have thought that 700vs100 would have made the diff so i focused on the fact that it is an HR20, no the particular suffix


This was a variation by manufacturer. The difference in power output configurations didn't matter in a legacy 13v/18v/ROLE/22Khz world, or even in a SWiM w/o DECA world. But with the introduction of DECA, it needs to be able to power the DECA unit without monkeying up the 475-625Mhz DECA frequency range. So this seemingly benign difference in manufacturer design turned out to be a problem later on (Today).


----------



## ndole

bc3tech said:


> nope i get that, wholly. my thinking was that the 20-100 and 20-700 differed only in capacity, *like the suffix usually (?) means in the other models*, and hence the same voltage issues would happen on the 700. if i'm wrong, and the 700 *does* supply enough, sweet! i just don't need the splitter or BSF. bonus


Nope. Just identifies who made the box.


----------



## bc3tech

ndole_mbnd said:


> This was a variation by manufacturer. The difference in power output configurations didn't matter in a legacy 13v/18v/ROLE/22Khz world, or even in a SWiM w/o DECA world. But with the introduction of DECA, it needs to be able to power the DECA unit without monkeying up the 475-625Mhz DECA frequency range. So this seemingly benign difference in manufacturer design turned out to be a problem later on (Today).





ndole_mbnd said:


> Nope. Just identifies who made the box.


nice! thanks for the clarification. oh well, at least i only spent ~$5 on the splitter 

anybody need one?


----------



## ndole

bc3tech said:


> nice! thanks for the clarification. oh well, at least i only spent ~$5 on the splitter
> 
> anybody need one?


I highly recommend that you join the DBSTalk Club. You have access to a few more forums. Including the [Buy, Sell, Trade] Forum. Where you can usually find someone to buy your extra Directv/AV stuff.

Check it out HERE

It's only $15/yr. I DEFINITELY get more than $15/yr worth of information and entertainment from DBSTalk.com.


----------



## bc3tech

I'm up and running broadband and all using the above minus the splitter. Thanks for everybody's help! Woo!


----------



## JB3

Had my WHDVR setup installed yesterday. Installer added an HR24-100 to my existing HR20-100. When he got to the back of the HR20-100 he first tried to connect it just like the HR24....one coax to sat 1...no DECA. No joy. :nono2:

I showed him the diagrams in post 1 of this thread and he then tried a DECA to just sat 1. Didn'[t work. Still no network. :nono:

I explained to him that sat 1 didn't have the DC power and showed him the diagrams again. He says he's never heard of this, but he got on the phone with his supervisor. Finally comes in from his truck with the second config....Splitter + DECA+B-stop filter.

Worked this time!:lol:

Thanks VOS!! This thread should be required reading for all installers.


----------



## ddhawk

Not sure if this was a coincidence or if the new NR 0x04aa somehow affected my configuration.

I have two DVR's and two regular receivers and am using MRV on all 4 receivers.

My two DVRs are HR20-700 and HR20-100 and the receivers are both H24's.

Last Thursday (7/7), both HR20's updated to the new NR 0x04aa. Shortly thereafter i noticed that my HR20-100 no longer is obtaining video from the dish. Although I could still see the recordings on the other receivers and can play them with no problem, so even though it was not getting a signal from the dish, MRV was working fine.

I had the HR20-100 configured like the first configuration in the first post of this thread (i.e. splitter after the DECA) and things were working fine.

When I looked at the signal strengths, they were all zero on the 101, I didn't look at other sats. I ran system test and got Diag code 43-71-121 and 2 errors (1. Dish alignment problem and 2. Internet not detected). Of course there is no dish alignment problem, I'm receiving good signals on all the other 3 receivers.

So I bought a band stop filter and changed my config to the 2nd one (splitter before the DECA). Again, MRV worked fine, no signals detected from the Dish. I ran system test and got the same error.

Then I switched DECA's for the two HR20's to see if there may have been something wrong with the DECA box, no change. The DECA originally on the HR20-100 got a signal fine for the HR20-700.

Now I don't know what to do.

Did 0x04aa do something to affect the signal reception for HR20-100's in an MRV environment? Did my receivers fail coincidentally with the upgrade?

Any thoughts? Is there any way to revert to the previous NR to see if the current NR is the problem?

Thanks.

BTW, There is no 771 or 771A error on the screen for the HR20-100. If I click Info I see the banner with the correct program name. The guide data is all correct and the HR20-100 continues to try and record programs, but when it records I get 0 min recordings.


----------



## veryoldschool

> BTW, There is no 771 or 771A error on the screen for the HR-100. If I click Info I see the banner with the correct program name. The guide data is all correct and the HR20-100 continues to try and record programs, but when it records I get 0 min recordings.


This might be the clue.
With another model receiver, I have had something like this.
I'd try going into the setup menu and the SAT setup, then repeat SAT setup.


----------



## Plasman

Off topic but are HR20-100's worth anything? I just took two owned units off my account since I no longer need OTA.


----------



## ddhawk

veryoldschool said:


> This might be the clue.
> With another model receiver, I have had something like this.
> I'd try going into the setup menu and the SAT setup, then repeat SAT setup.


That didn't work. But I moved the location and it started working (weird). I'm going to replace it with an HR24 anyways, but there is a lot of recordings to watch (1.5Tb External) before I can take the HR20-100 out of service.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ctoefer

Are these parts listed in this post available from DirecTV?


----------



## veryoldschool

ctoefer said:


> Are these parts listed in this post available from DirecTV?


Not quite sure of your question.
If you're asking can a customer call DirecTV and have them ship them, no.
If you're asking will a DirecTV installer have these on a service call, yes.
DECA isn't a DIY install, so those wanting to need to find them at sites like Solid Signal.


----------



## kwasnicka

I have an HR20-100 and it is not hooked with either configuration but it is networked and has internet. The installer hooked it up in May 2010 with coax from SWM 8 to DECA, then from DECA to SAT (1 or 2, not sure) and DECA ethernet to STB ethernet. It also still has 2nd coax from SWM 8 to other SAT (1 or 2, not sure). It has worked good the entire time except for a month or two ago but having a new DECA sent fixed that.


----------



## veryoldschool

kwasnicka said:


> I have an HR20-100 and it is not hooked with either configuration but it is networked and has internet. The installer hooked it up in May 2010 with coax from SWM 8 to DECA, then from DECA to SAT (1 or 2, not sure) and DECA ethernet to STB ethernet. It also still has 2nd coax from SWM 8 to other SAT (1 or 2, not sure). It has worked good the entire time except for a month or two ago but having a new DECA sent fixed that.


If you check how it is connected/configured, you'll find the DECA is connected to the SAT #2, while the SWiM feed is to SAT #1, "but" what you also are missing is the bandstop filter for your SAT #1, which "may" cause problems.


----------

